# Cat tail soup



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Ingredients

>> 2 ½ cups almonds
>> 10 cups water
>> 2 cups thinly sliced cattail shoots
>> ¼ cup fresh spearmint leaves or other mint leaves, finely chopped
>> Juice of half a lemon

Instructions

Cover the almonds with water and soak overnight in the refrigerator.

Puree the soaked almonds with about 3 cups of the almond/water mixture at a time in a blender until all the almonds have been pureed.

Pour the puree into a colander lined with cheesecloth or thin nylon fabric over a bowl. Twist the top of the cloth and squeeze the remaining water.

Discard the pulp and mix the remaining ingredients with the almond milk. Serve chilled.

 Al


----------

